# Lunch was gooood!Italian Style



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Steak and Rotini Fra' Diavolo used lots of fresh veggies from my garden;and some fresh produce from the store.I used 14 peeled Roma Tomatoes from my garden,half of a Red Chilli Pepper from my garden,about 5 fresh Garlic Cloves from the produce,1 small White Onion,Half of a large Red Bell Pepper from the produce,8 Basil Leaves from my garden.The steak was left over from my dinner yesterday and was cooked over Chacoal and Mesquite wood seasoned with Montreal Steak Seasoning.Almost all ingredients were minced and sauted in EVOO except the Tomatoes and Basil(they were thown in last).First to saute was the Red Peppers,then just as the Peppers were starting to become brown I threw in the Garlic/Onion.When everything in the pan was browned then I threw in the Roma Tomatoes that were steamed for 3min in the Steamer Bags,As that was added I threw in the Basil.Stired good over high-med heat until sauce thickend.When done mix in with Rotini that is cooked somewhat firm.Then its Bon Appitieto(sp).I had the Steak on the side;it was sooo good that I even licked the plate clean;I hope that didnt gross anyone out but it was that good.


----------

